# Do you smoke?



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 12, 2010)

sure this thread has been made before and whatnot, but anyways

anyone here smokes?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2010)

Rarely... one cig a week if not less...


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

No, sounds nasty though

(Unless secondhand smoking counts)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 12, 2010)

:V

[yt]gvdf5n-zI14[/yt]


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

Weed, occasionally Hookah and rarely a Cigar (maybe once every 2 months if that).


----------



## Elessara (May 12, 2010)

The lack of grammer in this poll saddens me... >:[


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

Asthma and fifteen years old. No.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

I don't smoke tobacco. I'll smoke something else on rare occasion.

Actually, I think I've had like two cigarettes in my life and liked it once. I'd have to be in the mood for one, but I don't even care enough about it to bother buying a pack, so no.


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 12, 2010)

Ive been through secondhand smoking for many years, and the bad grammar was intentional, sorry :}


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Sure do, I usually smoke tobacco, but I smoke pot sometimes too.


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

No but my parents have smoked around me all life. I think it stupid. It's a cancer stick.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 12, 2010)

Weed. If it counts.


----------



## Elessara (May 12, 2010)

Luca said:


> No but my parents have smoked around me all life. I think it stupid. It's a caner stick.


 
WEWT!!! Caner sticks!!!


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Secondhand smoker. I wouldn't be if literally half the people in Philadelphia didn't smoke.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

NO. Mom does it and it seems pretty awful.


----------



## Bir (May 12, 2010)

Absolutely not. x.x;; I have a hard enough time breathing as it is.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 12, 2010)

very rarely, so not on a regular basis, maybe once a year ill smoke a cigar.


----------



## Irreverent (May 12, 2010)

Cigars, some shisha, seasonally.


----------



## Sinceresnow (May 12, 2010)

i do not smoke and i never will because the sound my mom makes when she coughs


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

Do not smoke, though I did try a Water pipe once and it was ok.


----------



## lgnb695 (May 12, 2010)

A little green here and there, yes.

Occasionally cigars too if I'm in the mood.


----------



## TimberBunny (May 12, 2010)

Last time i smoked i was moments from bursting into flame.

I tried a cigar once. It looked cool and all, but anything else will kill me (pre-existing lung failure issue). Second hand smoke can collapse my respiratory system. Cool, huh?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

My grandad has had this super gross and painful sounding cough for as long as I've known him, because he smokes OVER 9000!!!2!"URPK cigarettes a day.
Also his clothes and car reek. I literally have to change my clothes if I'm in his car for more than a few minutes. D:

That said, Solid Snake and the Spy look wicked cool smoking. <3


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

TimberBunny said:


> Last time i smoked i was moments from bursting into flame.
> 
> I tried a cigar once. It looked cool and all, but anything else will kill me (pre-existing lung failure issue). Second hand smoke can collapse my respiratory system. Cool, huh?



*blows smoke in your direction* What? Oh, my bad...


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2010)

I smoke whenever I get the chance (translation: not much). I enjoy the smell of smoke.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

I don't smoke.


----------



## Elessara (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't smoke.


 
You would if you were on fire. >:[


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2010)

screw any kind of smoke.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> screw any kind of smoke.



We all know about your many, many cake attempts that literally went up in flames.

Burning wood smells pretty nice, though. -nodnod-


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Elessara said:


> You would if you were on fire. >:[


Well I'm not. So thar. >:[


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2010)

I was going to vote, but then saw how terribly retarded the poll options were.

So fuck it.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

The ratio of smokers to non-smokers is baffling.

I thought all you furries loved pot?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I thought all you furries loved pot?



It smells so nasty.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

No, I do no smoke.

Using "NUUUUUUUUUU BAWWAWAW" is gay.


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The ratio of smokers to non-smokers is baffling.
> 
> I thought all you furries loved pot?



We do! They're just off getting noms


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> We do! They're just off getting noms


That makes more sense than the poll results.


----------



## Viva (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It smells so nasty.


 
It smells good to meee~. Probably because I've tried it.  Other than that one time, no I don't smoke.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That makes more sense than the poll results.



Internet polls are srs, accurate business.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Internet polls are srs, accurate business.


Did you know 94% of all statistics are wrong?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Did you know 94% of all statistics are wrong?



Forthty percent of all people know that.


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Forthty percent of all people know that.



50% of people don't know they're half of the human population.


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> 50% of people don't know they're half of the human population.



I C what you did thar


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

Trying to quit.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Trying to quit.



QUIT SMOKING FAGS FAG.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> QUIT SMOKING FAGS FAG.


 :v thanks but you know the trouble sleeping and the bad moods? That has alot to do with me trying to quit.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :v thanks but you know the trouble sleeping and the bad moods? That has alot to do with me trying to quit.



THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2010)

Nope.  Don't.


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THE MORE YOU KNOW.



KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The ratio of smokers to non-smokers is baffling.
> 
> I thought all you furries loved pot?



You'd think so with the amount of stupid in the fandom.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THE MORE YOU KNOW.





FoxBody said:


> KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!



God dammit.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> God dammit.



You love us.


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :v thanks but you know the trouble sleeping and the bad moods? That has alot to do with me trying to quit.



I bet it's just your period.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 12, 2010)

"secondhand" smoker makes it sound like someone intentionally breaths in someone else's smoke.

I don't smoke.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You love us.


 I du <3



szopaw said:


> I bet it's just your period.



I do get testosterone fluctuations :V


I think its just quitting smoking those fags is fucking hard. D:


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> God dammit.



Here, have another beer, on me. *hands beer*


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> "secondhand" smoker makes it sound like someone intentionally breaths in someone else's smoke.
> 
> I don't smoke.


Why do I get the feeling that there's someone in the world that does that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why do I get the feeling that there's someone in the world that does that?



Most, if not all my friends smoke as do many of my family members too. And I will stay in the same room while they smoke, though I do try not to breath the shit in. I'll sit the opposite side to where the smoke drifts. But I do get it up my nose every now and then. 

There probably are those that do deliberately "secondhand" smoke, probably those that are trying to quit.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why do I get the feeling that there's someone in the world that does that?


 
Trust me there are and they look like retards doing it.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Here, have another beer, on me. *hands beer*


 *gladly obliges* Because Inebriation is power.


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 12, 2010)

I can't STAND the smell of cigarettes, and secondhand smoke infuriates me. I chose NOT to smoke, so why am I still breathing in toxic fumes?

On the other paw, lots of people that smoke end up being really nice.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I can't STAND the smell of cigarettes, and secondhand smoke infuriates me. I chose NOT to smoke, so why am I still breathing in toxic fumes?
> _*
> On the other paw,*_ lots of people that smoke end up being really nice.


 -Twitches-
Please don't use phrases like that, it makes all furries look bad.


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

I've never smoked, and I don't plan on ever trying either...

It smells/seems like it would taste gross, for one, and I sometimes get asthma...so


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -Twitches-
> Please don't use phrases like that, it makes all furries look bad.


*FACEPAW*


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *FACEPAW*


 God dammit.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 12, 2010)

Smoking's bad. :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

I don't smoke. But a lot of people in college do.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Smoking's bad. :V


 
You should have added an "mm'kay" at the end.


----------



## Clutch (May 12, 2010)

Never gonna Smoke.


----------



## SnowFox (May 12, 2010)

Never gonna give it up.....


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Never gonna give you up.....


Obligatory fix'd.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 12, 2010)

Never gonna let it down....


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Never gonna give it up.....



never guna.. eh, fuck it...

Edit: GTFO NINJAS!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 12, 2010)

Anyway. I am a smoker. I loev it.


----------



## SnowFox (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Obligatory fix'd.



You ruined it! >:[

but <3



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Never gonna let it down....



Thank you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You ruined it! >:[
> 
> but <3
> 
> ...



Rick Astley is alive on the forums!


----------



## Sauvignon (May 12, 2010)

i'll smoke anything that fits in my mouth


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Bianca (May 12, 2010)

Sure, I'd a love and long and lengthy method of suicide. Also I'd love it when people complain that I taste and smell like an ashtray.

</Sarcasm> 
No. No, I don't smoke. I'm not mentally damaged enough that I feel the need to do so.


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2010)

Nah, hate smoking. Mostly due to the smell.


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

i used to smoke djarums on occasion
uh
and friends and i fairly regularly do hookah

wow, i sound like a total piece of shit up in here
kthansks


----------



## shadeforhigher (May 12, 2010)

Weed; cigarettes, not so much. They stink, to me.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 12, 2010)

I use to smoke fags, but thankfully I managed to quit at the beginning of the year, and saving lots of money.


----------



## Armaetus (May 12, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 12, 2010)

I smoke anything between 10-25 cigs a day.  Maybe more If i'm out drinking with my mates.  I do it for 3 reasons.

1. I actually enjoy it
2. I'm a rocker, and all the rockers do it (also all my mates do it too)
3. I'm gonna die one day anyway, so might as well live my life to the full now.

Also I smoke weed too, it's goooooooood shit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 12, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I smoke anything between 10-25 cigs a day.  Maybe more If i'm out drinking with my mates.  I do it for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1. I actually enjoy it
> 2. I'm a rocker, and all the rockers do it (also all my mates do it too)
> ...



First part of that line I agree with, the second part I don't due to the fact smoking can cause health issues such as shortness of breath which could hinder you from partaking in an event that requires energy. Do really, you are not "living your life to the fullest" by smoking.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2010)

Sad for me I do smoke the cigarette.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Nope, I do not smoke anything. Not interested in cigs.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nope, I do not smoke anything. Not interested in cigs.



I do know something you would try and smoke. :/


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

All the fun things in life harm you somehow. Except sex, and even that done in extreme ways is dangerous.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I do know something you would try and smoke. :/



Pot? Sure, I'd try it under certain conditions.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Pot? Sure, I'd try it under certain conditions.



I was thinking of a Hookah.


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was thinking of a Hookah.



I thought you meant he's a pole smoker...


----------



## wheelieotter (May 12, 2010)

I was a 2 pack a day smoker, quit on New Year's 2000. Can't stand the smell of them anymore. Haven't had a cigar in, like, 2 or 3 years, either. Quitting _suuucked_, but was so worth it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2010)

wheelieotter said:


> I was a 2 pack a day smoker, quit on New Year's 2000. Can't stand the smell of them anymore. Haven't had a cigar in, like, 2 or 3 years, either. Quitting _suuucked_, but was so worth it.


Congrats man. Quitting is so hard I'm trying to quit.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I thought you meant he's a pole smoker...



Oh THAT, yeah, of course.


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2010)

I love how there's people so self-important in this thread, that they think anyone gives a shit about their one word answer. I'm so cool, I don't even need to _try_ to be interesting!


Anyway, I've never touched the stuff in my life, which is probably a testament to the anti-drug companies' effectiveness. Since I was like ten, I always looked at people smoking and thought "Looking cool definitely isn't worth the health problems that'll cause later on." 

Of course, there's other reasons people smoke, but I still don't think any of them are justified by the long-term effects. I knew it would only take one to get me addicted, and I didn't want to take the chance. So hey, I guess I wasn't an entirely dumb kid.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

IT WAS IMPLIED WITH DISCRETION!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was thinking of a Hookah.


HOOKAH! WHERE?*looks side to side*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> IT WAS IMPLIED WITH DISCRETION!



Try it man, it's fun. :3


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

My grandpa was a smoker until he was diagnosed with lung cancer.  He's gone now.

I saw what he went through.

No, just no.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Try it man, it's fun. :3



I think you broke my brain.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 12, 2010)

Heck no, smoking is probably the most useless thing ever made. Plus it's the most expensive way to kill yourself slowy over time. 

Take the money you use to buy those little crap stick and buy something worth buying with it.

What's fun about spending money to kill yourself in the end? And what's fun about breathing smoke, smelling bad and all the crap that come with it? 

TL;DR. No I don't.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Heck no, smoking is probably the most useless thing ever made. Plus it's the most expensive way to kill yourself slowy over time.
> 
> Take the money you use to buy those little crap stick and buy something worth buying with it.
> 
> ...


I actually like the smell of cigs....


----------



## foxmusk (May 12, 2010)

djarums <3 so yes, i smoke.
and smoke is probably my favorite smell in the world... <333


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 12, 2010)

Djarum Blacks were my first cigarettes ever. They were like an orgasm on fire.

Marlboro 27's are my brand now. And hookah. I have a hookah named Edgar Allen Poof ;D


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 12, 2010)

I smoke air.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 12, 2010)

Marlboro Lights?


----------



## Morroke (May 12, 2010)

I smoke

Not tobacco :V


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Marlboro Lights?


I LOVE SMOKING MARLBOROS!!


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Don't smoke myself, cigs or otherwise but I've been around smokers a lot. I think that's secondhand...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

They should do a sequel to _The Bucket List_ starring the Marlboro Man and Joe Camel.


----------



## Hackfox (May 12, 2010)

I smoke....Cigars, Blunts, and weed.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 12, 2010)

Tobacco and "Tobacco".

I prefer cigars and pipes to cigarettes, but cigs can be quite handy/enjoyable and have their practical applications. 

If you lend a cig to somebody, then you get remembered as the guy that smokes, not the guy that keeps cigs on his person, so if you run out, others feel obliged to complete the exchange of cigarettes, and make it a mutual exchange rather than a parasitic one.


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2010)

Lucky Strikes Red, smoke about 20 a day.


----------



## BlueGaze (May 13, 2010)

I do not smoke.


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 13, 2010)

I'll smoke weed if it's offered to me at a party and I've been known to smoke cigarattes on occasion but again if a friend gives it to me, I don't need to SPEND money on this


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

I hate that feeling of smoke in my lungs, no idea why.


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2010)

Smoking is gross, smokers are gross, and it's still a mystery to me as to why smoke-free access has yet to be mandated in all public places.  I mean, we have noise ordinances and decency laws, but we decided to draw the line at _toxic fucking fumes_?  What?

I have a sneaking suspicion that the tobacco industry is behind giving the "smokers' rights" angle such high profile in the media, because otherwise I can't see that many people finding it acceptable for others to have to suffer from _your_ filthy fucking habit.


----------



## Plantar (May 13, 2010)

Once in a blue moon... My mom knows when I do, she can smell it on me. Ugh. It sucks. I get threatened to be kicked out (I pay rent to live here). D:


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Smoking is gross, smokers are gross, and it's still a mystery to me as to why smoke-free access has yet to be mandated in all public places.  I mean, we have noise ordinances and decency laws, but we decided to draw the line at _toxic fucking fumes_?  What?
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that the tobacco industry is behind giving the "smokers' rights" angle such high profile in the media, because otherwise I can't see that many people finding it acceptable for others to have to suffer from _your_ filthy fucking habit.



Hello Adolf.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Heck no, smoking is probably the most useless thing ever made. Plus it's the most expensive way to kill yourself slowy over time.
> 
> Take the money you use to buy those little crap stick and buy something worth buying with it.
> *
> ...



Same can be said about alcohol.


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Hello Adolf.



Aaaand less than five minutes to Godwin!

Seriously, if there's anyone that's even less entitled than anyone else on these forums to invoke Hitler, it's _you_.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Aaaand less than five minutes to Godwin!
> 
> Seriously, if there's anyone that's even less entitled than anyone else on these forums to invoke Hitler, it's _you_.



There's a key difference between you and I, I only act like a fascist for the lulz while you really do advocate some fascist policies.


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 13, 2010)

I smoke a pack a day almost and thats it. I like to smoke cigars sometimes, but generally not inhale.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 13, 2010)

Dont smoke.
Don't intend to start either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Aaaand less than five minutes to Godwin!
> 
> Seriously, if there's anyone that's even less entitled than anyone else on these forums to invoke Hitler, it's _you_.





TashkentFox said:


> There's a key difference between you and I, I only act like a fascist for the lulz while you really do advocate some fascist policies.



I wonder if Adolf smoked.....


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wonder if Adolf smoked.....



Hitler hated smoking and imposed the worlds first nationwide smoking ban in public buildings so the comparison isn't totally unjustified.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Hitler hated smoking and imposed the worlds first nationwide smoking ban in public buildings so the comparison isn't totally unjustified.



Should of set hitler on fire, he would of smoked pretty well after that.


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There's a key difference between you and I, I only act like a fascist for the lulz while you really do advocate some fascist policies.



There's nothing fucking fascist about smoke-free access.  I honestly couldn't give less of a shit what you put in your body, but you sure as hell aren't putting it in mine.

I suppose you just vote BNP for the lulz too?



TashkentFox said:


> Hitler hated smoking and imposed the worlds first nationwide smoking ban in public buildings so the comparison isn't totally unjustified.



Hitler also liked dogs, if you also like dogs then comparing you to Hitler isn't totally unjustified.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Should of set hitler on fire, he would of smoked pretty well after that.



Apparently they did, well, that's what the Soviets claimed after the war, but no one really knows what happened to Hitler, many still believe that he fled to Patagonia and died in the late 1970's.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's nothing fucking fascist about smoke-free access.



It all depends on what you mean by 'fascism'.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> *There's nothing fucking fascist about smoke-free access.  I honestly couldn't give less of a damn what you put in your body, but you sure as hell aren't putting it in mine.*
> 
> I suppose you just vote BNP for the lulz too?



Agreed. People can put what they like into their own bodies, just leave mine out of it.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Hitler also liked dogs, if you also like dogs then comparing you to Hitler isn't totally unjustified.



The difference is that there wasn't a law in Germany that said you must like dogs, while there was one that said you couldn't light up in a restaurant or a beer hall.


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It all depends on what you mean by 'fascism'.



Well isn't that fucking convenient?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Well isn't that fucking convenient?



Less swearing, otherwise I'll wedge a big nut in ya mouth!


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The difference is that there wasn't a law in Germany that said you must like dogs, while there was one that said you couldn't light up in a restaurant or a beer hall.



The similarity is that neither is at all related to any of the things that made the name Hitler synonymous with evil.


----------



## Rayane (May 13, 2010)

I smoked for a month until I caught a sniff of myself. My shirt reeked, my pants were putrid, my breath was rotten and I thought "Why do I need this disgusting, expensive suicide stick!?" After that I tried pot once out of curiosity... Been there, done that. No mas, porfavor. D:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

I'm sure many people here like to smoke sausages. :3


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 13, 2010)

Don't smoke and I have no plans to start.


----------



## Jelly (May 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Less swearing, otherwise I'll wedge a big nut in ya mouth!



ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i still dont know if i count or not


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

There should be a brand called Carcinoma. That'd be funny but I don't smoke tobacco......


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

Never smoked, although every other member of my family has.  Never plan to start, either.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 13, 2010)

nope, i dont. but my parents do.
i dont mind smoking people^^ they used to make a big fuzz about smokers here, i didnt get it at all >.>


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> nope, i dont. but my parents do.
> i dont mind smoking people^^ they used to make a big fuzz about smokers here, i didnt get it at all >.>



I don't mind smokers, either.  Just as long as they don't blow it in my face. :3


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Never.
Just no.

It's THE most disgusting habit out there.  
I'd rather have to be stuck to FA for the rest of my life looking at poorly-drawn scat porn.

(And that says a lot.)


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

no, although the factory gets pretty smoky once in a while, but thats another topic


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

Tried it once with a girlfriend. It was actually funny because she quit for me, while I experimented with it for her. Other than that one time, no. I am, however, a victim of a lot of second hand smoke.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (May 15, 2010)

If green counts then yes I do


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 15, 2010)

the occasional secondhand smoke. it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## the grey fox (May 15, 2010)

People around me smoke ALL THE DAMN TIME. If I get lung cancer from this shit i'm making _them_ pay to get it fixed.

So no, I don't smoke and i never will, I like my internal organs as they are.


----------



## Nepmen (May 15, 2010)

All my family smoked pretty much, and most quit recently. It's good to see.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

well to each their own.  Yes I smoke but I do not recommend it to anyone.  It is one habit I wish I had never picked up.


----------



## Redregon (May 15, 2010)

yep. been working on stopping my tobacco use but that isn't all the best most times. weed, yeah... i've smoked before and will likely do it again. if i had to choose between the two, i'd choose weed over tobacco. at least weed isn't physically addictive.


----------



## Johnny Jawbreaker (May 15, 2010)

Yes, I smoke about two packs a day usually.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

used to for a year then quit in one day i still get questions on how i quit that easy


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

SMOKING KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2010)

cigarettes = *no*, lotsa nasty additives in there...thats the tuly bad stuff (health wise) not the tobbaco necessarily 
cigars = very very rarely...once a year?
weed = not any more, no
Other herbal blends = on rare occasion 
hookah = at least 3 times a month  â™¥

---------------------------------------------------



Glitch said:


> Never.
> Just no.* It's THE most disgusting habit out there.  *
> I'd rather have to be stuck to FA for the rest of my life looking at  poorly-drawn scat porn



your kidding right?


----------



## coba (May 16, 2010)

I do not smoke, an will never plan on it!
well when i got to my friends, his mother tends to smoke. So i guess i second hand smoke, on weekends.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 16, 2010)

I smoke cigarettes & weed.... I plan on quitting soon.

The cigarettes that is.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 16, 2010)

No I don't smoke. You learn what smoking can do to your body and it's effects gets you to reject smoking all together.


----------



## Shiroka (May 16, 2010)

Reading through FAF made me start smoking pot extensively.

Otherwise, no. Fucking smokers ruining my air...


----------



## bozzles (May 16, 2010)

I smoke suckas like you out on the b ball court.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 16, 2010)

Yup, up to about half a pack.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 16, 2010)

Yup. It's a love/hate relationship. I love pissing extremist non-smokers off and I hate  getting cancer, hawking up loogies every twenty minutes, etc.


----------

